# How fast is ELF shipping?



## kikikinzz (Mar 31, 2011)

I placed an order on Friday morning and it shipped out on Monday.  For two days its only gone from PA to WV.  That's only a few hours drive, not 2 full days. How long did it take for you guys to get your shipments?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 31, 2011)

I bought something on March 25th. I just checked the tracking number and it's scheduled to arrive April 5th... so slowwwwwww. It's traveling from PA to AZ, but they didn't even ship it out until March 28th.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 31, 2011)

You and I are in the same boat.  We both ordered on the 25th, it shipped on the 28th and we're both in Arizona.  Looks like we'll be waiting *patiently* together.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh, and if you're orders still in Martinsburg, WV I would bet any money our stuff is on the same truck lol.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 1, 2011)

LOL too funny. Did you get the HD Powder too? I picked up that and that big black brush holder they have. Sometimes it's really irritating living on the west coast.. QVC, MAC, Sephora, Elf all ship from east and take foreverrrr to crawl into my mailbox. Don't they understand how much that tortures us?


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 1, 2011)

I got the HD powder, brow kit and sparkle eye book.  I was soooo peeved when the stippling brush was out of stock 




  Guess Ill just have to wait till my next order.  Yours still in WV?  Mine is.  I think its taking a nap.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 1, 2011)

Pleasssse let me know if you see it back in stock. I really need a stippling brush and I'm in love with my other ELF studio brushes.

Holy crap..

*Departed FedEx location*
*FEDEX SMARTPOST MARTINSBURG, WV*


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 1, 2011)

The stippling brush is now back in stock.  Go get it girl!!!!!! My order left this morning too.  Think its the same truck? lol

Apr 1, 2011 7:06 AM
Departed FedEx location
FEDEX SMARTPOST MARTINSBURG, WV


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 1, 2011)

SWEET!! If I order it today maybe I'll have it by Easter LOL.

Since Fedex will probably be stopping in Phoenix before Tucson, make sure you tell the driver to haul ass down I-10 for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llehsal (Apr 1, 2011)

My sister lives in NYC and she got her stuff in less than a week.  I would say around 4 days.


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SWEET!! If I order it today maybe I'll have it by Easter LOL.
> 
> Since Fedex will probably be stopping in Phoenix before Tucson, make sure you tell the driver to haul ass down I-10 for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



You got it!  You're only 2 hours south of me so hopefully we'll both get ours on the same day!  Easter bwahahahahaha lol.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.eyeslipsface.com/studio/brushes/brushes_and_applicators/stipple_brush out of stock. what a tease lol.


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 1, 2011)

I was JUST on there last night and it was in stock!!!!!  ARGHHHHH!  I knew I should have gotten it then


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My sister lives in NYC and she got her stuff in less than a week.  I would say around 4 days.



Its been one week now and its only in WV (it shipped from PA).  At this rate, I'll have grandkids before it makes its way to Arizona.


----------



## llehsal (Apr 1, 2011)

LMAO!!  Gosh what could be taking so long?!?!?!



> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 1, 2011)

Your grandkids will have grandkids. It's been so long I forgot I even ordered it until this thread.


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't know what's taking soooo long.  Really, 5 days to get from Pennsylvania to West Virginia?  And isnt that in the wrong direction????  I love ELF but I'm really not happy with this order.  Hopefully its just a fluke?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 1, 2011)

I remember when ELF first because popular a couple years ago.. all of their orders took at least two weeks to get shipped from their warehouse.


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 1, 2011)

I guess now that they're UBER popular, its gonna take more time to ship.  I'm just frustrated cuz it took weeks for the HD to come back into stock and now that it is, its gonna take more time to get here.


----------



## Carol D. (Apr 1, 2011)

Their standard shipping is a bit slow, and sometimes they're slow to get the order out the door if you don't pay for expedited handling. They ship via FedEx, and FedEx hands it off to the USPS at the end. It annoys me that the package always goes past Chicago up to a sorting facility in Wisconsin, and then back to the Chicago area.

I'm waiting to receive the replacement for my damaged eyeshadow, and it's taken several days (they shipped it March 24), so much for rushing it to me. I'm expecting it to arrive either today or tomorrow. E.L.F.'s tracking says it's in my town today, but I'm not sure if it's out for delivery or just sitting in the post office, I can't tell from their tracking info. My local post office sometimes lets things sit for up to 4 days before sending it out for delivery.


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 1, 2011)

Dang Carol!!!!!!!! That was a looooonnnnggggg time ago!  This isn't making me feel any better about my shipment.  I hope there's not an expiration date on the makeup lol.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 1, 2011)

lmaooo



> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope there's not an expiration date on the makeup lol.


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 1, 2011)

Regular ELF shipping is about as fast as molasses in January. I dig a few ELF products but I always get the expedited shipping option so I don't twitch for weeks following the tracking haha


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Regular ELF shipping is about as fast as molasses in January. I dig a few ELF products but I always get the expedited shipping option so I don't twitch for weeks following the tracking haha



I wish I had known that when I placed my order.  I've been following the tracking and yes, I've developed that "twitch" too. HURRY UP ALREADY!!!!!! ARGH!!!!!


----------



## Carol D. (Apr 2, 2011)

By the way, my replacement eyeshadow from e.l.f. arrived in today's mail, safe and sound! So it took about six days from when I emailed them, but they did ship it a bit more quickly than usual. If they hadn't expedited filling and shipping the order, it would probably have taken around nine or ten days total.


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 2, 2011)

9 or 10 days????? That's like a LIFETIME when you're waiting for the mailman.


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.eyeslipsface.com/studio/brushes/brushes_and_applicators/stipple_brush out of stock. what a tease lol.



Its back in stock (for now) so I hurried up and got it.  You better get there fast girlie if you want one lol.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 2, 2011)

NICE!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 5, 2011)

Day 11 and it hasnt reached my town yet : (


----------



## Carol D. (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, that is really slow, Karen, I feel badly for you.

Apparently, if you live west of the Mississippi River, part of the shipping journey is via horseback when you go with their cheapest shipping.


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, I'm learning that the HARD way 



  Even the horrible post office moves faster than this.  I swear my truck drove off a cliff or something.  If it doesn't get here by tomorrow there's gonna be a shoot out at the OK Corral


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 5, 2011)

REALLY? I got mine in the mail yesterday! Trust me, the HD powder is worth waiting for lol. Seriously the bst $3 I ever spent.
 



> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Day 11 and it hasnt reached my town yet : (


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 5, 2011)

Are you freaking kidding me????? I'm still waiting 



.  I thought with us being so close that we'd get it the same day.  I'm about to blow my lid!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 5, 2011)

That really surprises me. Since we're both in AZ we should have gotten it at the same exact time.

Here's my tracking info http://www.fedex.com/Tracking?tracknumbers=02901001081386876655 they delivered it to my post office on the 2nd and the post office delivered it yesterday. Does yours still say it's in WV? Ugh! Annoying!


----------



## Annelle (Apr 5, 2011)

My first few orders (this was a few years back, before they even had the $3 studio line, and long before they had the $5 line...back when EVERYTHING was a dollar) took forever.  I think they averaged around 3 months to get.  (I remember checking the site daily for the first few weeks, then weekly for another month, then forgetting about it altogether and figuring I just wasted $15.  Then suddenly another month and a half later, I got a package in the mail.)

They're doing a lot better now.  I usually assume a week to a week and a half for standard shipping from any online site.  Under a week and I'm especially happy.  (ELF has never made me especially happy with anything LOL..just barely good enough to keep me ordering again.)

You guys are at the week and a half mark, so you should probably get them by the end of the week.

I just hate it when a package arrives at a post office 30 minutes from my house and still takes another day or three to arrive.  (Like if it's there on a Friday/Saturday and they don't do weekend/sunday shipping)


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 5, 2011)

Mine still says it departed Martinsburg WV and is enroute.  No update since the 1st.  

http://www.fedex.com/Tracking?tracknumbers=02901001081386881383

They're torturing me, right?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 5, 2011)

That is seriously strange. Has your "expected delivery date" always been the 6th? Mine said the 5th but it came earlier. Our orders were exactly the same.. even down to the day. Makes me wonder if they lost it


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 5, 2011)

Now my "expected" delivery date is the 7th.  What in the world is going on?


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 5, 2011)

During the holidays it took 2-3 weeks, but generally I get my orders within 10 days.


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 5, 2011)

If everything goes as they state, it will have taken 13 days from order to delivery.  That's gotta be the longest I've waited for a package


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 5, 2011)

Dang, they must have put your stuff on the wrong truck or something. I'd blame fedex.


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I just hate it when a package arrives at a post office 30 minutes from my house and still takes another day or three to arrive.  (Like if it's there on a Friday/Saturday and they don't do weekend/sunday shipping)


Right???? I could drive to the PO and pick it up.  Now I have to wait 2 more days (it reached Phoenix this afternoon) for something to be delivered that's right around the corner


----------



## divadoll (Apr 6, 2011)

My packages generally take between 2-6wks.  I never hold my breath when it comes to the mail unless I specifically upgraded the shipping to get it quick.  I pay the cheapest shipping and expect that service in direct relation to what I paid.


----------



## beautyreview20 (Apr 6, 2011)

My stuff comes in a week time


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have always gotten mine within a few days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Thugluvgrl187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have always gotten mine within a few days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Youre a very lucky girl!  I finally got my order yesterday and I'm very happy with the products 



  I have another order on the way that is enroute so lets see how long it takes for this one to arrive


----------



## girlymakeuplove (Nov 16, 2012)

i want my package to ship to virginia how long do think it would take


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 19, 2012)

If you look at you elf account. you will see the order date.  It usually takes 1-2 business days to process the order, then they will put the ship date next to the order date and a tracking number below.  It usually takes 2-3 days from the shipping date, unless FedEx is stupid and loses you package like they did mine this week.  It fell on a conveyor belt and was left for 4 days.


----------



## joshualamberg54 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes right,  we'll be waiting *patiently*...


----------

